# [H] Whateva (Blackrock) rekrutiert



## Greenkeeper (6. August 2010)

Aufgrund von einigen RL-Abgängen suchen wir wieder Member für die ICC 25er Hardmodes (11/12 clear seit 10.05.2010 - also nicht erst seit gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!

25er HC Erfahrung wäre wünschenswert (zumindest 11/12 HC im 10er), Gearstand sollte im Schnitt 264+ liegen. 

Unsere Raidzeiten sind derzeit Donnerstags und Sonntags von 18 - 22 Uhr.

Ingame könnt ihr euch bei Fragen an Xoro, Greenkeeper, Baradonna, Imbadudu bzw Shadowrûn wenden.

Derzeitiges Recruitment: 
***************************** 
1 x Combat Rogue 
1 x Elemental Shaman 
2 x Restoration Druids 
1 x Discipline (2nd Holy) Priest 
1 x Hunter 

Bewerbung unter www.whateva.de

Vielen Dank und Grüße Greenkeeper
- Gildenmeister Whateva -


----------

